# Moss Balls (Chladophora Aegagropila)



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i have white sand. do these make a mess or would them make my tank look nice?


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

I have gravel (For now) But I think the sand will get stuck to the Moss Ball! Just my 2 cents!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

anyone else?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I never had one so i cannot really tell but i believe that with sand you will have to clean it with tanks water once a while...

Here are some links for them:

PlantGeek.net

TheKrib

i hope that the links will help you!


----------

